# Anti Hindu/Sikh propoganda in Starcraft 2



## punjab47 (Feb 19, 2016)

aaaa


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2016)

rofl, trollbait.png


its funny how low, you would go to weed out retarded logic with your "jaati"


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2016)

what they are aliens with their own backstory
is it really cutting hair


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2016)

lol he is referring to the dark templars, that wanted to separate themselves from the normal templars by cutting off their link to their combined consciousness because they preferred individuality..

"hindu/sikh" roflmao


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

punjab47 said:


> Entire storyline of new xpac revolves around cutting off your hair & severing your roots (ie jaati) to 'enter new age of light'.
> 
> Lol funny to what low/heights america will go in their cultural war against us.


Welcome to the forum and stop posting $hit for attention.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2016)

punjab47 said:


> Entire storyline of new xpac revolves around cutting off your hair & severing your roots (ie jaati) to 'enter new age of light'.
> 
> Lol funny to what low/heights america will go in their cultural war against us.



Stop following religion. That'll help you to stop posting stupid threads like this.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2016)

punjab47 said:


> What do you guys think about Malda riots?


And, what do you know about that?

Did you personally visit Malda and asked the victims or visited the police reports?
What about the investigation reports? Do you have them with you or you formed your opinion (whatever that is) based on media coverage?
  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], this is more apt for fight-club. Please move it there.


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 24, 2016)

[MENTION=318694]punjab47[/MENTION] : you have the option to not play the game.

are you so vulnerable that a video game's storyline threatens you?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2016)

punjab47 said:


> says saiyangoku as he names his profile after a basic copy of *Hanumaan ji* & ancient Ksytrias.



One way or another, it's all fiction. I don't even know about the second person. 

If you don't like the game, don't play it. 

Also, don't watch X-Men Apocalypse or its trailer. You might get offended and starting posting $hit again.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 24, 2016)

*modernorientalism.weebly.com/uploads/1/3/9/9/13997581/2646158_orig.jpg?641


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2016)

trollbait.bmp


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2016)

Good work OP
Threads like these are important as they increase the activity on TDF


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2016)

LOL that might be raaabo in disguise
punjabi raaabo


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2016)

what is a melech? I thought Sikhism was one of the few secular religions around, that demanded everyone's freedom to practice their religion.

PS, that is an epic scene.

- - - Updated - - -

PPS
I had a little hard time understanding all that. Was reading Sardars can physically not be sex tourists, when realised you were saying sardars can physically not bury head in sand. 

what is 


> At others, it's not about whether I'm offended or not but the narrative being pushed. It really comes to culture & after that women.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2016)

@OP, a fact for you...you are not Hindu. Did you know that?

The Sikhs are neither Hindus nor Muslims

b/w I would like to consider your post as a low level troll post.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2016)

Hari Om. Jai Shree Mahakaal. 
Every one and their grandfathers are hindu whether they choose to be or not. Even if you are atheist, that is natural, and this is the word for the natural religion. Only illiterate westerners consider it as a religion, when in fact, it is the word for religion.  

I ask you again. What is Melech. 
Jai Hind.

- - - Updated - - -

PS I guess we may just be in the process of discovering this identity you are talking about. First we needed to start having pride, then we need to stop having pride at some point. Can even call it... an identity crisis.


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 25, 2016)

@OP  have you done engineering?
Man, this dude can write!!! Write sensible things or not? I don't know.

By the way things are going, not only in India but around the world as well, we are just looking for reason to kill each other.
A day might come when people will get offended if one says that he doesn't like mangoes or if he prefers apples.

"You don't like oranges? You are anti-national. You are terrorist....blah blah...<some slogan in favor of country> <some slogan in favor of religion>" 

Those who rely on movies and games story-lines for education on cultures and civilizations, do you think they are intelligent enough to relate it to a culture half way across the world? do you think they have any idea about the cultures, civilizations and religions?

Come on, man. You shared a lot of good stuffs in your replies, don't waste your knowledge defending against stories (only fools will believe them if not follow them like a religion). Drop the insecurities.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2016)

you are delusional!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2016)

Hari Om. Jai Shree Mahakaal. 

yeah twerking is the worst

- - - Updated - - -

ok universities have always been left. Im sure Nalanda and Takshashila were also left. that is their nature. also, there is no way that we can stop asking questions throughout our lives, although asking unnecessary questions is a major part of college life.

- - - Updated - - -

protesting death penalty is not anti national. I hope. 

We need a better approach towards people who we think are going against society. Instead of trying to exclude, isolate and torture them, we should help them come back and be productive members who participate in our delusions. Use their strengths to achieve our ends.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2016)

In the movie The Last Samurai there is a scene where a Samurai is captured by a western reformed Japanese army. His hair is immediately cut off and he cries because of it. Is that anti-Sikh propaganda too?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2016)

^This


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In the movie The Last Samurai there is a scene where a Samurai is captured by a western reformed Japanese army. His hair is immediately cut off and he cries because of it. Is that anti-Sikh propaganda too?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


+1
Dont waste your time with this retard.. He's just here to shitpost

Im just surprised no one has figured out this guy is trolling, just take a look at his posts


> I don't really watch movies, I just pirate games sometimes to see what the narrative is as its the common form of mass media for western youngsters.
> 
> What's anti-Hindu in X-men? Only movies I really watched were Sunny Deol ones.. Especially Border.
> 
> Hindustan Meri Jaan - A scene from Movie Border - YouTub


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 26, 2016)

So can I assume most digitians are Atheist/agnostic? *High five*


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

FAQs

SATYAM BRUYAT  - Justice Katju : What is India


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2016)

India have never been a 1-nation story. India have been ruled by n number of kings at the same time. It was divided from the beginning. Mughals were the first one to grab the largest portion of India under their control (here India is a it of Afganistan, Pakistan, Nepal, Bhutan, Tibet, Bangladesh, a bit of Burma). 

If Britishers wouldnt have invaded us, India would have been more fragmented than what we are seeing today. Because of the British invasion, the influential kings of India were focused at same thing- to get rid of Britishers (which failed anyway). Britishers introduced a proper governance though it was very partial. 

So, India have always been an immigrant state. Else how would you get such a diverse population, with unique culture and languages.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

it is not aryan invasion theory... 
he later on explains aryans and dravidians both invaded what are now scheduled tribes

also, I really like the phrase "atheist cool dudes"


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

ok. so what are are own concepts that we should use and do not use. 
yeah, Bharat has been many countries but always one civilisation. 
And it has sustained for god knows how many years, so why is it suddenly under any threat now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2016)

I think the thread has derailed too much.

@OP go through *forum.digit.in/rules-announcements/147454-forum-rules-updated-january-26-2012-a.html



> * No controversial / sensitive topics and posts.
> 
> Such topics — i.e.: competitor magazines, politics, racism, etc., — lead to heated arguments, and are considered detrimental to this forum’s purpose if people don't keep their head cool. If you still choose to start a controversial topic, do it in a proper way with all facts properly stated. Being a nuisance and trying to disturb the decorum of the forum will lead to banning.



Would be better if we stick to the title of the thread itself.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

putting words to some of these thoughts are hard. There is a clash of mindsets and thoughts, whether we like to acknowledge it or not. This is clearly seen in our respective medias, even if there is no deliberate conspiracy.

- - - Updated - - -

yeah I agree  so many people say atheist and still follows the same rituals everyone else does but with the important difference of not believing in god while doing it all anyway


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I think the thread has derailed too much.
> 
> @OP go through *forum.digit.in/rules-announcements/147454-forum-rules-updated-january-26-2012-a.html
> 
> ...



Somewhere Tassadar in his grave and Zeratul are twitching after reading this thread


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

oh well. see you later.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Somewhere Tassadar in his grave and Zeratul are twitching after reading this thread



Who are those people again?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Somewhere Tassadar in his grave and Zeratul are twitching after reading this thread


Weren't Tassadar and Zeratul fused together or something?

Edit: I am a bit weak on Protoss lore.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Who are those people again?



The Starcraft characters that seemingly offend hinduism

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Weren't Tassadar and Zeratul fused together or something?
> 
> Edit: I am a bit weak on Protoss lore.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



No Tassadar died but Zeratul still lives (havent played Legacy of the void, so dont know what happens)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2016)

From what I remember they were both in two different factions of Protoss. They were tasked with fighting zergs.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2016)

yes, Zeratul was a dark templar, the DTs cut of their psionic appendages, and severed the link to the entire protoss consciousness because they wanted individuality and thats why they were expelled from their homeworld .. This is what OP is saying to be anti Hindu...

Tassadar was the first protoss to use both normal and DT energies together


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> yes, Zeratul was a dark templar, the DTs cut of their psionic appendages, and severed the link to the entire protoss consciousness because they wanted individuality and thats why they were expelled from their homeworld .. *This is what OP is saying to be anti Hindu...*
> 
> Tassadar was the first protoss to use both normal and DT energies together



Suddenly it all makes sense.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

you atheist cool dudes are worshipping video game gods? that is so melech. this is exactly the kind of thing that happens if you come down from trees.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2016)

Do you have a moment to speak about our lord and saviour Khorne? Blood for the blood god, skulls for the skull throne.

On topic: What is a melech any way?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

a melech is someone whose ancestors were not original inhabitants of the land currently known as India. Going back before 10000 years. I think that is about the limit of how far back we are willing to go to right the wrongs. Also, who are not melech? that means forest dwellers, or a portion of scheduled tribes, or 8% of the current population.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2016)

Well, India used to be a part of Africa, so that makes all Indians as an outsider to the Asian Continent.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2016)

Thats why I loved to play Civ 4/5 on Pangaea map. 1 big land.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Thats why I loved to play Civ 4/5 on Pangaea map. 1 big land.



I got Civ 5 complete edition. Didn't got the time to play it yet. Is there a SP mode and if yes, how long?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I got Civ 5 complete edition. Didn't got the time to play it yet. Is there a SP mode and if yes, how long?


Ya, both SP and MP. Duration of the match totally depends on your map size AND the game speed (eg: fast speed will enable faster research and Marathon speed will take the longest time)  . If you pick a map suitable for only 2 civilizations, you can finish it in 5-6 hrs maybe, I never played Duet map. I used to play map suitable for 8 civs with marathon speed and it took me almost a week (daily playtime of 2-4 hrs)


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Well, India used to be a part of Africa, so that makes all Indians as an outsider to the Asian Continent.



nope. I have no clue what you are talking about. My understanding was that geographically india broke up with australia and antartica. Population wise... well.. that makes anyone not from the well that sprung humanity somewhere in Africa, _refugees_. 
explaining that one step further, all homo sapiens are refugees

- - - Updated - - -

oh by the way, we have the most _civilized_, considerate to everyone in the world kind of laws active in antartica and outer space... where most people do not live
antartica se yaad ayaa


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2016)

Pangaea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cb/Pangaea_continents.svg/220px-Pangaea_continents.svg.png

Madagascar and India separated from Africa


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

ok fine India was a superhot sandwich between africa and antartica. We might not have been melech then, but we were probably shrews.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2016)

punjab47 said:


> Entire storyline of new xpac revolves around cutting off your hair & severing your roots (ie jaati) to 'enter new age of light'.
> 
> Lol funny to what low/heights america will go in their cultural war against us.



*i.imgur.com/AbeOik6.jpg


----------

